# For the owners of the GIANT maltese :P



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Roxy weighs about 14.5 last time she got weighed at the vet's. Do any of you all that have fellow giant furbabies (haha) put them in carriers and take them along with you places? If so, what kind? Most carriers tend to carry basically tiny dogs, maybe 7 lbs tops in ideal. So for the ones who are above that average, any particular favorites? If so, where'd you buy yours? What are the preferences? Do you use any at all? This is more concerning the fashion carriers rather than the regular pet taxis obviously.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well I can't say I didn't try







This was a good one too but too small so I was able to sell it on ebay. Sparkey is 12 lbs. stroller is much better if you are brave enough to take it places. unfortunately I used mine only a few times, including this weekend

[attachment=23790:attachment]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Do any of you all that have fellow giant furbabies (haha) put them in carriers and take them along with you places?[/B]


 



When Rocky goes someplace with us... he usually drives...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=393728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 \


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> When Rocky goes someplace with us... he usually drives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angel & I have this argument pretty frequently, but, I stand my ground... She is NOT driving until she gets her license!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

...Hmm, I don't think I'll ever let Roxy drive, she's crazy as it is! Could you imagine her on the freeway?











> well I can't say I didn't try
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sparkey looks adorable in the carrier! That's exactly how Roxy would look... all embarassed!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Sparkey's cute little face sticking out of that bag is too funny







. Although Bo is only 6 1/2lbs., I did find an oversized bag at Target but it's a little feminine and he's not real happy when he's in it. I ended up getting him a stroller which would be more than large enough for Sparkey. I found it on ebay. It was about $25- (with another $25- for shipping) but it was worth it. He sits up checking everything out and it is by far better quality than any of the expensive strollers I've sen at the local pet stores. Check out "3 wheeled strollers" on ebay.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> Sparkey's cute little face sticking out of that bag is too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just order Piper a stroller on Ebay for $25 and $25 shipping but hers is lime green and has 4 wheels. lol. I can't wait to take the little princess--who thinks being attached to a leash is just morally not right--for a walk. She is 7.4 lbs and much prefers being carried in my arms then being in her bag.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

You probably ordered your stroller from the same company. They also had 4 wheeled strollers. You will love it!







Bo loves to walk but in overcrowded situations I'm glad I bought the stroller. Bo also dislikes his bag and prefers being carried but the pic I posted we were at an outlet mall and I knew he was safe and he enjoyed looking around and checking things out. Every now and then I got the look to pick him up but for the most part he did great in his new stroller. (FYI put a blanket of Piper's around the mattess. He didn't like it until I put something of his in to make it comfortable...he's just a "little" spoiled!







)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We "bagged the bag" long ago. At just over 7 lbs Ty is too big for most of the carriers (at least to be comfy in). I only take him places where"dogs are allowed" so a bag isn't necessary anyway. He likes to just be held in the crook of my arm and will sit there happily for HOURS. I have a hard carrier for the car.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley is 11Lbs and he fits nicely into one of my hotdog bags. He would not have it any other way. LOL


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> You probably ordered your stroller from the same company. They also had 4 wheeled strollers. You will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the FYI. Goodness knows the princess has plenty of blankies. I am just so excited to get this stroller. My family all thinks I am nuts but Piper and I will enjoy it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> [Thanks for the FYI. Goodness knows the princess has plenty of blankies. I am just so excited to get this stroller. My family all thinks I am nuts but Piper and I will enjoy it and that's all that matters.[/B]


I have wanted a stroller for over a year now... I keep talking myself out of it that I wouldn't use it often enough to justify the price. I want one of the cute pink ones!! Anyone know of any good deals on strollers? I'm slowly talking myself into it again! LOL!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 2 giants







and no they don't fit into carriers, but the stroller works great.







Oh, and if they did fit into carriers they'd be to heavy to carry.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

that is a very cute bag. Sparky looks cute in it. Too bad it didn't work. A stroller might work better, if you can be brave enough to take it out. I have one, glad I do, but I feel a little silly using it. I bet all zipped up no one would even pay attention. Too bad we all can't hang out together, then who would care. I know it shouldn't matter, but I can't help it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladies it is my job tonight to release you from your "stroller shyness"









We always get asked about our strollers and yes some people laugh, so what! Those are the very same people that may never let a dog sleep on their bed or even go through what we do with foods for our dogs, and forget about a topknot or clothing. "oh what a cute little girl you have." Nope he's a boy, "oh but he has bows in his hair." Yes they are blue. "well he can't be a boy with bows in his hair, can he?"









We are a group apart, and our doggies deserve a stroller.







Strollers keep your doggie up above the grim, secures them from harmful situations, and let's you take your dog just about anywhere. Plus friends can ride along.

Go for it!
Melanie


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Ladies it is my job tonight to release you from your "stroller shyness"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melanie, I like the way you think! LOL!!














I quit caring what other people think of me a long time ago! Now I think I will start looking for a stroller tomorrow.... Bella and Kaley are especially fond of the pink one!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I have wanted a stroller for over a year now... I keep talking myself out of it that I wouldn't use it often enough to justify the price. I want one of the cute pink ones!! Anyone know of any good deals on strollers? I'm slowly talking myself into it again! LOL![/B]


I loved the pink one that I saw at Three Dog Bakery last week. It was really cute and seemed to be a really nice one. I'm still trying to convince myself that I don't need to go back there and get it.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> QUOTE(Critterkrazy @ Jun 20 2007, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=393998


<div class='quotemain'>
[Leigh Ann look on EBay. Your cute little pink one is there for $50 which includes shipping. I think that is a super deal.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They make backpacks for doggies (I don't have a link handy) and I've been wanting to get one for Ollie. His last weighing a few months ago he was 9 lbs and he's still a growing puppy (9 mos). 

Let me tell you, as a mother of skin kids who liked to "wear" her babies--via front pouch, backpack and slings, you don't want to carry anything over 10 lbs anywhere other than on your back for an extended period of time. On your front or on your hip/over shoulder will kill your back and cause terrible posture. Not to mention is heavy as heck. Especially if you are 5' like I am. That's why I'm most interested in the backpack.

And no, I cannot overcome my doggie stroller FEAR!!!!!!!! ACK!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine off of Ebay months ago but this is the one I bought in pink.. http://www.mysimon.com/Pets/9015-10992_8-39191337.html


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci is a VERY CHUBBY baby at this time, so I am in search of a new carrier. I use a Celltei as a car seat, and it's the size small which fits up to 10 lbs comfortably. She loves it and just stretches out when we are in the car. It's black, so it's not really stylish particularly because of the shape, so, I have been browsing for a long time for cute bags that are ventilated enough (Luci doesn't like the ones w/ the hole so the head sticks out---because then she just wants to come out) and I found some REALLLLLy nice ones at Trixie + Peanut (www.trixieandpeanut.com) that fit some dogs up to 20 lbs! SO---there are options out there!







Luci now weighs about 8 lbs







and for mother's day my bf bought me a gift certificate yet, but I just haven't gotten around to spending it.







Good luck!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

> Ladies it is my job tonight to release you from your "stroller shyness"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU...for saying what I've been thinking







. I love the stroller and so does Bo and ya' know what??? That's all that matters! The heck with everyone that stares at us like we are eccentric weirdos!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I have wanted a stroller for over a year now... I keep talking myself out of it that I wouldn't use it often enough to justify the price. I want one of the cute pink ones!! Anyone know of any good deals on strollers? I'm slowly talking myself into it again! LOL!
[/QUOTE]

Leigh Ann...I found Bo's on Ebay and it was from a company in CA called "Powersellerproduct". With shipping it was about $50. I love it even though half my family thought I was nuts







. The front zips off, it has a rear opening and a front peep hole that also zips open. The awning is great because it folds back in the shade so he can check out EVERYTHING. He's a nosey little dude!







If you type in "dog strollers" on ebay you will have many to choose from and they are just as good as the pricey ones I've seen at our local pet store. I don't think you'll regret it if you get one.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> Luci is a VERY CHUBBY baby at this time, so I am in search of a new carrier. I use a Celltei as a car seat, and it's the size small which fits up to 10 lbs comfortably. She loves it and just stretches out when we are in the car. It's black, so it's not really stylish particularly because of the shape, so, I have been browsing for a long time for cute bags that are ventilated enough (Luci doesn't like the ones w/ the hole so the head sticks out---because then she just wants to come out) and I found some REALLLLLy nice ones at Trixie + Peanut (www.trixieandpeanut.com) that fit some dogs up to 20 lbs! SO---there are options out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow... Maybe I should check out the ones at trixieandpeanut then! Besides, if she doesnt end up fitting comfortably, I can simply sell the bag I'm sure. Well...HOPEFULLY! haha. Thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out.

As for the stroller idea everyone's mentioned- if all else fails, I'll most likely end up doing that! I don't like leaving her home, maybe a nice stroller she can look out of and see the world we get to see all the time. I don't quite know yet, we'll see!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Leigh Ann look on EBay. Your cute little pink one is there for $50 which includes shipping. I think that is a super deal.[/B]



Thanks Kim! I'm headed over to eBay right now to see what they have!



> Leigh Ann...I found Bo's on Ebay and it was from a company in CA called "Powersellerproduct". With shipping it was about $50. I love it even though half my family thought I was nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Pam... I'm pretty much talked into it! I'm going to eBay right now and see what I can find. Thanks to everyone for al the encouragement!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I only had Lacie, she would ride in her "to go" bag a lot of the time. But, when Tilly was added to the family, I began using a stroller as it's much easier for 2 to go in the stroller. It's pink, but even my husband will push it now.

At Christmas we stayed at a very posh hotel in Scottsdale and I had the stroller. Everyone thought it was very cute. And I ran into 2 other couples that were staying at the resort and they also had strollers for their furbabies.

Now, SM friends, Lacie does have a driver's license with her picture on it and everything -- but I still won't let her drive. Not until she can sit in the driver's seat and see over the stearing wheel. Since she's 2 1/2 and only weighs 5.5 lbs, I doubt that she'll be doing much driving for a long, long time.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

: :







I would love to get a stroller for Twinkie Dink, but the hubby says he will never be seen with us if we get one.







I'm not sure exactly what his problem is. I thougt it would be nice on vac. to Cape Cod.( found a pet friendly hotel) so we could take her most places with us. He's not even happy that I'm bringing her on vac. Don't know what to do about the stroller!! : : Twinkie Dink's mom, Jill


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Zoe is tipping the scales at just over 10lbs right now. She has 3 bags. Two are from East Side Collection and one is from Sherpa. Both are fine for her size and weight. She does get very heavy on the shoulder so for lengthy trips I usually carry it by the handles down by my side. I too have stroller envy and am trying desperately to get over my pride!







I think we should have a SM community so none of us would feel wierd! I'd buy a house in a planned community for little white fluffy types! Heck any small fluffy type is ok with me as long as mommy & daddy are just as weird as I am!! Hey I'm looking for a new job...maybe I should give this some thought! LOL </span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looking forward to seeing the photos of Bella and Kaley in their new pink stroller!









enJOY!
Melanie





> <span style="font-family:Comic">Zoe is tipping the scales at just over 10lbs right now. She has 3 bags. Two are from East Side Collection and one is from Sherpa. Both are fine for her size and weight. She does get very heavy on the shoulder so for lengthy trips I usually carry it by the handles down by my side. I too have stroller envy and am trying desperately to get over my pride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bring your flip flops and come on down! We can take our strollers out for wonderful daily walks.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > THANK YOU...for saying what I've been thinking
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a giant maltese they've had fit into a carrier- was it painful carrying them in it? Was the carrier HUGE?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Does anyone have a giant maltese they've had fit into a carrier- was it painful carrying them in it? Was the carrier HUGE?[/B]


I think Harley is around the same weight, and there would be no way I could carry him around for extended periods of time, my arm about falls off if I carry him for more than 10 minutes!

I did get a carrier for Dakota - not that we ever use it ... but it's pretty







and it's on the large size ... we got this one and I just tried to put him in it - he fits, but he didn't like it much! LOL He jumped out too quickly for me to get a picture sorry.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I sometimes carry all three of mine in one bag, I am sure that is a good 13 or 14 lbs. It isn't for long periods of time, if you have strong shoulders and a proper/comfortable strap it is do-able. I really like my Sherpa bag for three, I don't go anywhere without them and will sometimes put the boys in the big Sherpa and Lily in the small one if they have to be in there for a while. I really do prefer my strollers though. I live in a small town and sometimes go to the city and get stopped all the time, I have never heard a negative remark, they do attract a lot of attention. The way I look at the stroller thing is, someone has to be the first and a few have said they thought of getting one but didnt know what other people would say. People are used to seeing us around town now.

edited to add, I don't take them out in the bag in my profile. My Sherpa bag is 19" long.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I like that Jeep stroller...hm.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms"> I think we should have a SM community so none of us would feel wierd! I'd buy a house in a planned community for little white fluffy types! Heck any small fluffy type is ok with me as long as mommy & daddy are just as weird as I am!! Hey I'm looking for a new job...maybe I should give this some thought! LOL </span>[/B]


hmmmmm back on the AOL board, many many moons ago, maybe it was in the maltese chat several of us had set up over there, i had begun researching an island. actually it was after a realllly bad day at work, and i wanted to buy an island just for ME to live on, with of course, some select friends. then i decided some maltese people wouldnt be so bad, and i got all caught up in Island Shopping, and wondered what I would CALL said island, since, well, "Malta" seems to be taken....
















the island would be nice because all of the maltese daddies in Stroller Denial can hang out together, oh wait, i guess we should have a sports bar on our island.....

maybe it's time to re-visit that idea. because i do not now, nor will i ever, own a stroller for my dog. she has more legs than me, so she is WALKING. lol. that's my story and i'm stickin' to it.


ann marie and the "she's so mean. i want a new mommy." buttercup, who will be going upstairs to live with Roo, her archnemesis if she doesn't watch it.....


----------

